# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Աշխատանքներ Photoshop-ով

## Arisol

Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում տեղադրել մեր՝ ֆոտոշոփով կատարած աշխատանքները, նաև, եթե հնարավոր է, այդ աշխատանքների ընթացքը կամ էլ ընթացքը նկարագրող կայքի link-ը :Wink:  :

----------


## Arisol

Դե հենց ես էլ սկսեմ:
Երևի ծանոթ ա թռաշս ու որոշներին էլ հետաքրքիր կլինի, թե ոնց եմ սարքել :Wink:  : Ահա այն կայքը, որտեղ նկարագրված ա էդ դասը. http://demiart.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=5924 : 
Հաջողություն :Wink:  :

----------


## Arisol

Էս մեկն էսօր եմ սարքել: Շատ հեշտ ու արագ, բայց գեղեցիկ մի բան :Wink:  :
http://demiart.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=1388

----------


## Arisol

Էս էլ մի մոլորակ, որի անունն Արիսոլ ա :Tongue:  :
http://demiart.ru/tutorials/luw.shtml

----------


## Firegirl777

Էդպես էլ գիտեի որ demiart ից ես օգտվում, դե ինչ ես էլ մի քանիսը կտեղադրեմ

----------


## Firegirl777

Ահա

----------


## Arisol

> Էդպես էլ գիտեի որ demiart ից ես օգտվում, դե ինչ ես էլ մի քանիսը կտեղադրեմ


Դե հա, բա էլ որտեղի՞ց :Wink:  : Չնայած էլի կայքեր գիտեմ, բայց այս մեկն ինձ ավելի հարմարավետ ա :Wink:  :
Վերջին նկարի կրակը լավ ես արել :Hands Up:  :

----------


## քաղաքացի

Կարողա ոչ ռուսերեն սայթ իմանաք:

----------


## Tumy

ես էլ իմ շարիկնա :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Էս նկարներն էլ իբրև յուղաներկով նկարված են, բայց այդքան էլ հաջող չի ստացվել :Sad:  … 
http://demiart.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=5531&st=0

----------


## Riddle

> Էս նկարներն էլ իբրև յուղաներկով նկարված են, բայց այդքան էլ հաջող չի ստացվել


Հաջող են, հատկապես առաջինն ու երկրորդը շաաատ համոզիչ են: :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

> Հաջող են, հատկապես առաջինն ու երկրորդը շաաատ համոզիչ են:


Մեղսի բոկու  :Blush:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ էդ յուղաներկով նկարները համոզիչ են։ Առաջին երկուսը։  :Wink:  Էն վերջինն էնքան հաջող չի ոնց որ։  :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

Էս էլ Կրամսկոյի "Անծանոթուհի" կտավն իմ դեմքով :Wink:  : Կարող եք դուք էլ նման մի բան անել՝ օգտվելով այս դասից http://demiart.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=3376 :

----------


## Arisol

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ էդ յուղաներկով նկարները համոզիչ են։ Առաջին երկուսը։  Էն վերջինն էնքան հաջող չի ոնց որ։


Հա, գիտեմ, էդ նկարից էլ ա կախված ի միջայլոց:

----------


## Arisol

Երեկ կինո նայեցի, ոգևորվեցի, էս էլ հետևանքները :LOL:  .

----------


## John

Նարեին վաղուց էի խոստացել էս թեման նայել, բայց մոռացել էի… շատ լավ նկարներ են Նարե ջան՝ հավանեցի  :Smile:  եթե ազատ ժամանակ շատ ունենայի՝ ես էլ ֆոտոշոփով մի քանի բան հաճույքով կսարքեի…

----------


## Firegirl777

Ոնց է՞ :Think:

----------


## Sosoyan

Ճիշտ է միայն photoshop-ով չեմ արել , բայց որոշեցի ցույց տամ  :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Սոսոյան, լավն ա, բա ուրիշ ի՞նչ ծրագիր ես օգտագործել:

----------


## Sosoyan

Ծրագրերի անունները նկարին գրված են: Ես ընդհանրապես անիմացիոն գրաֆիկայով եմ զբաղում, սա էլ ընթացիք աշխատանքից մի կադր, եքսկլյուզիվ դար ակումբի համար! Լավ ասեցի?  :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

:Smile:  Պարզ ա, Սոսոյան ջան  :Smile:  : Նախկին աշխատանքներդ էլ են դուրս եկել, լավն են, ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ էլ նախանձով եմ նայում  :Blush:  , դե բայց ալարկոտությունս նախանձից ուժեղ ա  :LOL:  :

----------


## Firegirl777

Եվս մի տարբերակ.... :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Եվս մի տարբերակ....


Էս մի տարբերակն ավելի լավ ա, բայց ավելի հարմոնիկ կլիներ, եթե ծաղիկի մեջի վարդագույն երանգը կարմիր լիներ…

----------


## Sosoyan

*Firegirl777*
Կարելի է ներկայացրածտ աշխատանքը մի քիչ ճոխացնենք?  :Smile:

----------


## Mesrop

կերազեի ես լինեի հեղինակը…
այս նկարը հաղթել է համաշխարհային մրցույթում…
իսկականից հավես է…

----------


## Firegirl777

> *Firegirl777*
> Կարելի է ներկայացրածտ աշխատանքը մի քիչ ճոխացնենք?


ok, փորձիր :Wink: 

Mesrop
շատ լավն է, իմ դուրը շատ եկավ

----------


## Sosoyan

*Firegirl777*
Նկարիտ անունը ինչ է?

----------


## Firegirl777

> *Firegirl777*
> Նկարիտ անունը ինչ է?


Կոնկրետ անուն չկա, ուղղակի այնտեղ արտահայտել եմ, ցավ, մերժում, խռովածություն ու նաև սեր...

----------


## Sosoyan

Ոնց է?  :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Սոսոյան  :Hands Up:   :Wink:  :

----------


## Mesrop

> Ոնց է?


կայֆն է… մեջտեղի ծաղիկը նորից ես նկարել՞ չեմ հասկանում…  :Smile:

----------


## Sosoyan

> կայֆն է… մեջտեղի ծաղիկը նորից ես նկարել՞ չեմ հասկանում…



Չէ զուտ էֆեկտներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

Երեևումա լավ էլ եֆեկտիո տղա ես....

----------


## Mesrop

> Չէ զուտ էֆեկտներ են


eskiz rulez  :Wink: 
միշտել Էսքիզի գործերը հավանել եմ...  :Smile:

----------


## Sosoyan

> eskiz rulez 
> միշտել Էսքիզի գործերը հավանել եմ...


Շնորհակալություն  :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Ոնց է?


Շատ լավն է :Hands Up:  , ի դեպ մեջտեղից արձակվող լույսը ես էլ էի ուզում պատրաստել, ինչ-որ չստացվեց :Think:

----------


## Firegirl777

ևս մի աշխատանք, այսօր եմ արել....
Ո՞նց է :Smile:

----------


## Armenie En Force

> Էդպես էլ գիտեի որ demiart ից ես օգտվում, դե ինչ ես էլ մի քանիսը կտեղադրեմ


Բայց ինչպես կարող եմ "քաշեմ" :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Բայց ինչպես կարող եմ "քաշեմ"


ճիշտ է որակը բարձր չի բայց իրա վրա սեղմի, հետո աջ կլիկ արա ու ընտրի save picture as...

----------

